

A Bay Area Startup Tackling Consumer Product Reviews - CSenn
https://medium.com/p/3cd72eb5db6c

======
jesusmichael
so is everyone else... really are there NO new ideas?

~~~
CSenn
Hmm, well what do you think about a taco delivery truck that delivers ice
cream instead of tacos directly to people's front doors?

~~~
jesusmichael
I don't like ice cream that much... but taco trucks that deliver tacos that
taste good.. ok

~~~
CSenn
I got it. Taco flavored ice cream.

~~~
jesusmichael
yumm... now tell MS to fix their rfcomm...

